# My custom



## 1936PEDALER (Aug 11, 2022)

Nice mixture of old and new


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 11, 2022)

Shiny 😎


----------



## Drosentreter (Aug 11, 2022)

1936PEDALER said:


> Nice mixture of old and new
> 
> View attachment 1678164
> 
> ...



That thing is sweet lookin!!!!


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Aug 11, 2022)

A work of art...art deco that is ! Just amazing !


----------



## phantom (Aug 11, 2022)

Wow....just straight up stunning. 👏


----------



## 1motime (Aug 11, 2022)

Beautiful !!  Very well done. That would be a pleasure just to detail clean!!


----------



## Kato (Aug 11, 2022)

Holy Cr*p WOW............that's really really nice !!!


----------



## RJWess (Aug 11, 2022)

You have some skills... Very Nice!!!!


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Aug 11, 2022)

Very well done, sir!!!🤤 Can we inquire as to how you made the fender braces and fender flares??


----------



## 1936PEDALER (Aug 11, 2022)

WillWork4Parts said:


> Very well done, sir!!!🤤 Can we inquire as to how you made the fender braces and fender flares??



I didn’t make them, sorry I don’t know who did


----------



## higgens (Aug 11, 2022)

the style looks similar to a few that were on eBay a while back.


----------



## ozzie (Aug 12, 2022)

Nice work!!


----------

